# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

eljr said:


> *Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass
> Whipped Cream & Other Delights*


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Fat Joe
Me, Myself and I*


----------

